# Today I met a swimming goddess.



## Chris Hobson (May 20, 2022)

Because the Total fitness gym works in partnership with the Becky Adlington Swim Stars swimming school chain, my gym occasionally gets a visit from Becky herself. Today she was doing a meet and greet type event for the parents and babies in the Baby Stars swim class. Not wanting  to intrude if she was busy with the babies, I left one of my swim challenge posters with the gym staff and asked them if they could ask her to sign it. Anyway, she signed it with a really nice good luck  and best wishes message and, as she didn't seem to be too busy, I went over and thanked her and had a brief chat while trying not to be too starstruck. Here is a link for anyone who isn't aware of Becky's level of awesomeness.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebecca_Adlington


----------



## BeeBusy (May 23, 2022)

Wow, she's really amazing!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 25, 2022)

I'm feeling slightly boggled after chatting with various gym members and gym staff about how made up I was to have Becky Adlington sign my poster. I mentioned that I thought that she was a bit wasted on babies who obviously have no clue who she is. It seems that not many of the adults know either, they think that she's just the woman who runs the swim school.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (May 25, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm feeling slightly boggled after chatting with various gym members and gym staff about how made up I was to have Becky Adlington sign my poster. I mentioned that I thought that she was a bit wasted on babies who obviously have no clue who she is. It seems that not many of the adults know either, they think that she's just the woman who runs the swim school.


Blimey but people have short memories.


----------



## grovesy (May 25, 2022)

Not everyone is into sport let alone swimming!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 25, 2022)

That is a fair point, if we had a visit from a world class footballer I wouldn't have a clue. Some of the people in question were quite serious swimmers though.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 3, 2022)

Becky Adlington has been commentating on the swimming at the Commonwealth Games. So far she hasn't mentioned how impressed she was to have met me.


----------

